# This Nassau place sucks



## erikb85 (Jun 13, 2014)

The hotel lied on their website. Struggling to have a good time. Feel like everyone is trying to scam me. No chance of bonefish without an expensive flight to an out island.


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

Did you go to Nassau proper in order to Bonefish?


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I researched Nassau for bonefish...didn't look like a great option.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Not the place to go Bonefishing.....gambling maybe - but not fishing.

Cut your losses and go to Abaco or Andros. Pretty cheap rates in the summer.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Where did you get the idea to go fishing on Nassau?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

There's a place called the Bonefish Pond (south side of the island and you'll find it on google maps satellite). You would be fishing in the actual pond but near it. You'll have to take a small car or scooter and drive to it (don't go in the late evening or at night (safety thing)). From google maps you see a weird shape peninsula in the shape of a left hand with the palm facing towards you and it's pointing back towards the island and it's fingers are spread apart. Go to the end of the thumb (you see a shale/sand road) and fish the tip of the thumb where it faces a little island at the tip of the thumb (due west of it). You can also walk the ocean side of that thumb and the inside towards the index finger to search for bones. Btw, the heat of the summer is hard to find bones, so early early in the morning when it's still cool out is best (plus it's a safe time to go). Look for small mud spots (like golf divets) in the sand under water while you wade, where bones dig for crabs and sand worms. It's a good sign they are working that flat. There are bnot a lot of fish there and generally run between 1-3lbs and up to 4lbs if you are lucky. It can be hit or miss, but worth a shot if you are already there and have a rental vehicle and don't want to take a shuttle to one of the other little outter islands. Otherwise, it's no destination spot by any means.

Ted


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Another spot, Go behind atlantis hotel, and walk down that beach. There are bones on that beach, but they might kick you out quickly. I got kicked out just as I was starting to cast at a school. So I walked down that beach a good ways and found myself behind a golf course, there was a really nice flat back there. didn't manage to catch any, but saw some fish. Not a ton of fish, but definitely some catchable bones.

A couple of my buddies were there not too long ago and caught some bones right behind atlantis. They didn't kicked out and managed to get a few. Next time, go to Bimini or Grand Bahama for an easy trip.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

paint it black said:


> Another spot, Go behind atlantis hotel, and walk down that beach. There are bones on that beach, but they might kick you out quickly. I got kicked out just as I was starting to cast at a school. So I walked down that beach a good ways and found myself behind a golf course, there was a really nice flat back there. didn't manage to catch any, but saw some fish. Not a ton of fish, but definitely some catchable bones.
> 
> A couple of my buddies were there not too long ago and caught some bones right behind atlantis. They didn't kicked out and managed to get a few. Next time, go to Bimini or Grand Bahama for an easy trip.


I heard if you can get to that beach on the east side of the east golf course, there are some bones that run that beach as well (mainly high roller residential houses).

I have a friend that has a condo there, but Nassau is a tourist piss hole and it's not the kind of place that I like to visit. Me, I like staying/camping in a lil beach shack, far away from people and civilization! South Andros! Small bones, but lots of them and you don't feel like you are getting worked over by the locals!


----------



## erikb85 (Jun 13, 2014)

We waited too late to book so we kind of got stuck with this. I appreciate the info everyone. I know for next time that Basically any other island is good. Btw it seems like Atlantis is locked up pretty tight and tough to get to unless you're pockets are real deep.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Can't be that bad you are in the Bahamas. Go get a bottle of rum and setup on the beach and get hammered. Went there with my buddy for his bachelor party, didn't bring a fishing rod, still managed to have a pretty good time.


----------



## HighPlainsDrifter (Aug 13, 2013)

Try to find a Fast Ferries schedule. You may be able to catch one of their boats to an out island to fish and then catch one back. Much cheaper than a flight.


----------



## erikb85 (Jun 13, 2014)

The issue with ferries I've seen is they only stay on the island a couple hours.


----------



## jddurango (Jul 7, 2015)

erikb85 said:


> The issue with ferries I've seen is they only stay on the island a couple hours.


Might even have to stay overnight. Sounds like hell.


----------



## erikb85 (Jun 13, 2014)

Yea yea just tough to pull off on a honeymoon. We settled in and did some gambling, won a couple hundred and drank run by the beach. It started out bad but has improved considerably. Still no fishing but I've got the ok to book a guide somewhere next year for an anniversary trip. Thinking the keys at this point.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Looks like *el9surf* had that trip pegged!!


----------



## erikb85 (Jun 13, 2014)

Yea he did.


----------



## CrappieFisherman (Mar 15, 2015)

You could always hook up with Bonefish Simon off of Nassau:


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

CrappieFisherman said:


> You could always hook up with Bonefish Simon off of Nassau:


Lol, that's definitely the "Bonefish Pond" that I was talkin about, which is un-wadable since it's so mucky! Guess that's the only way to fish it! lol

Nevertheless, look at Google Map satellite and go right pass that on the dirt road out to the point I described above. Easy wading out there.


----------



## erikb85 (Jun 13, 2014)

Ha bonefish Simon is rather spend my and he gots a lot of poor reviews online. Called a few other guides and they were outrageous.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I would find a local and see about going to find some lobster / snorkeling / spear fishing.....


----------



## CrappieFisherman (Mar 15, 2015)

erikb85 said:


> Ha bonefish Simon is rather spend my and he gots a lot of poor reviews online. Called a few other guides and they were outrageous.


Yeah, he seems rather crazy!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

So your on your honeymoon and your thinking of fishing


----------



## erikb85 (Jun 13, 2014)

ha, well its over now. We agreed that if she could get a spa day then i could get a fish day. she got her spa and i didnt get no fish.


----------



## Sabalon (Aug 16, 2016)

This thread title rules.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

permitchaser said:


> So your on your honeymoon and your thinking of fishing



I did, caught several snook, several permit, a cuda and lost a good tarpon (40lbs) all on an 8wt travel fly rod between several islands in the southern Antilles. But my wife knew that going into the deal! (got dah pics to prove it too!) Ha!


----------



## CrappieFisherman (Mar 15, 2015)

Not to brag, but my wife went fishing with me into the backcountry of the Canadian Rockies on our honeymoon


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Well my wife and I got married when we were 21 only thing I could think about was ....
We're still married after 47 years and she still does not fish or get on boats


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

CrappieFisherman said:


> You could always hook up with Bonefish Simon off of Nassau:


Perfect for you SUP guys and NMZ
An observation. They would have done much better wading. What the heck were they thinking 2" of water and they sat on Styrofoam. I was screaming at the video for them to get off the foam
Any time I was with guides in the Bahama's we always waded for bones


----------



## CrappieFisherman (Mar 15, 2015)

permitchaser said:


> Perfect for you SUP guys and NMZ
> An observation. They would have done much better wading. What the heck were they thinking 2" of water and they sat on Styrofoam
> Any time I was with guides in the Bahama's we always waded for bones


From what I here that area is extremely muddy, and near impossible to wade...besides, then they wouldn't have an excuse to ride a styrofoam boat.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

CrappieFisherman said:


>


THERE YA GO!!! You got a lot of us boys beat with that!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

erikb85 said:


> she got her spa and i didnt get no fish.


YUP - welcome to the world of married life.........


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Haha caught the best swell of my life at one of the best point breaks in the world on my honeymoon. She loves going to the beach so it worked out ok. Spent 2 weeks doing all sorts of tourist stuff, managed to sneak in some world class waves in the process 

Next time do some research and find an island with lots of wading areas....


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

el9surf said:


> Haha caught the best swell of my life at one of the best point breaks in the world on my honeymoon. She loves going to the beach so it worked out ok. Spent 2 weeks doing all sorts of tourist stuff, managed to sneak in some world class waves in the process
> 
> Next time do some research and find an island with lots of wading areas....


That's what I did. My wife likes the beach, so I mysteriously found remote beaches on different islands that happen to have good wading for the prime targeted species, thereby killing two birds with one stone!


----------



## Bryan_G (Sep 22, 2014)

permitchaser said:


> Perfect for you SUP guys and NMZ
> An observation. They would have done much better wading. What the heck were they thinking 2" of water and they sat on Styrofoam. I was screaming at the video for them to get off the foam
> Any time I was with guides in the Bahama's we always waded for bones


I would fish with that guy any day. That's an awesome set up for that area. He put them on fish too!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

CrappieFisherman said:


> Not to brag, but my wife went fishing with me into the backcountry of the Canadian Rockies on our honeymoon


show-off.....


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Sounds like @el9surf has this honeymoon stuff figured out!

Buy yeah, have to agree with lots of the comments - if it is a big mega resort, that isn't the place you'll want to be to get in good fishing at a reasonable rate.

The real Bahamas are desolate and very poor. The exact opposite of Nassau and the Atlantis.


----------

